

Unblockable Hacker News - chashaz

So...I have nothing against this site...in fact I love it so much that I unconsciously browse this site even when I should be working.<p>So to keep the distractions at bay I have added entries into my /etc/hosts file and pointed the link of the site along with others like facebook, etc. towards 0.0.0.0 in the hope of blocking them.<p>Actually it did work and almost all sites from youtube to facebook doesn't load in the browser.<p>But the thing is hacker news still loads, even after blocking it from the hosts file. What evil magic is this? Can it be fixed? Are there other work arounds to get the job done?<p>TLDR; How do I block Hacker News?<p>Thanks.
======
mooism2
Set the noprocrast option in your HN profile. maxvisit is the number of
minutes you're allowed to spend on HN at a time, and minaway is the number of
minutes you must then wait until you can use HN again.

My guess is that your browser had the ip address for HN cached, but did not
have the ip addresses for the other sites in its cache. If so, HN would be
blocked if you quit and restarted your browser.

------
FreshCode
Have you tried the noprocrast and minaway settings?

------
ronaldsvilcins
Noprocrast

